# Termostato para termocupla tipo "J" (hierro constantan)



## mrp (Oct 28, 2009)

Termostato electrónico para termocupla tipo "J" (hierro constantan) para un rango de temperatura de 50 a 450 ºC. el ajuste se hace con un potenciómetro y la salida es a relé


----------

